# A grim reminder...



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

As we all know, many of our own have parished on the roadside in the recent few months. Some were on paid details, some where on traffic stops. Many were killed, some were injured badly. Some were dragged, and others just plain run over. To speak plainly, flashing lights and traffic vests have made us a better visible target rather then make us something to avoid. It seems that a construction detail filled with workers and police details, draws drunk drivers like a moth to a flame.

Late last night, there was an MVA on Rt 9 in Framingham. For those of you who travel that stretch of road between 20:00 and 05:00 during weekdays, I don't have to tell you that this entire summer, both East and West bound sides have been reduced to one lane for a paving project. At any given point, there are over 100, maybe close to 200 workers out there. There are at least ten or more police details there, in marked and/or unmarked cruisers with lights on. Traffic is down to almost a crawl.

Last night, two low-lifes in a pick-up truck drove in to a what is supposed to be a safe zone, and after striking a piece of a construction equipment, they mowed down a civilian worker assigned to this project. His safety reflective gear did nothing to protect him. The worker was known to all of the police officers who are taking this detail on regular basis. There were dozens of witnesses. The low-lifes tried to flee, and have made it nearly 100 yards. Once stopped and blocked in by the witnesses, they tried to flee on foot. They did not get far. No matter to the victim. His condition was final. No matter to the victim's family, though I am sure they are glad that the people responsible are in custody, it will not bring back a husband and father.

There is no real point that I am trying to make here. I don't have to remind you that road jobs are dangerous. We are all big boys and big girls, and most of us have been doing this job for a little more then just a day. I am just simply pointing out that though it was not a cop this time, it could very well have been. Like many of us, this guy just simply got dressed that day, said good bye to his family and went to work. He had no way of knowing that it would be the last thing that he would say to them. 

Take care of yourself out there.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

This year seems particularly hard hit with idiot drivers who are too drunk, distracted by what ever is going on in a vehicle etc. The Move over Law is pretty much a joke. I think there should be some type of campaign such as Click It or Ticket, not like it's going to change anything. Common sense tells you,:stomp: you see a light or hear a siren pull the f over. My god, you guy are trying to make a living and provide for your families working extra hours on details. And, this man who got killed wasn't even an officer. He was just doing his job. 263FPD, I pray for you as well. You seen and did what no man or woman should have to see or do. I'm sure you were a comfort to the family in their time of need. Please, don't let this eat you up. Talk to someone if you think you need to. Sorry for this rant...just so sick and tired of reading and hearing about these senseless deaths.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I have seen plenty of death up-close and personal sinse 1997. I have seen a few very bloody fatals, near fatals and homicides. I guess why this hits so close to home is that it could have just as easily been one of our own guys. Doing the notification was a new experience for me as well. I hate to say it, but all I could think of is my own wife's reaction to something like that. 

It really strikes a chord with me that this poor guy was about to celebrate his birthday on the 16th. Even more so is that his younger son's birthday falls on the same date. The stigma of it all will surely for ever cast a cloud over the date.

My only hope is that the court system does what it's supposed to. On it's face value, the case will be a very strong one indeed. There were literally dozens of first hand witnesses. Should this go to trial, the prosecution could go for a week straight just off the civilians involved. Never mind that on our side of things, more then ten officers were involved in the investigation, as well as MSP Recon team.

Yeah, I still remeber that we are in Massacusetts, but I am being optimistic about this outcome.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A good friend of mine who's wife used to work with me was nearly killed working on the Tobin Bridge a couple of weeks back due to a drunk driver. After the truck he was on was hit, he came within inches of going over the side. Thankfully, when knocked unconcious, he went limp and DIDN'T fly over the rail to the Mystic below. 

We all go out and have a few beers then drive home. I thank GOD that I socialize with people who either know how to control the flow to a safe level or have a driver with them. I don't do Ch. 90 (REALLY?) but have seen a few fatals due to stupidity. I'm not perfect, and a few of you aren't either, but due to training and experience, I thank GOD (said it twice for a reason) we aren't dangerous. Too many good people are put at risk by idiots who AREN'T careful, responsible or thoughtful.

This man's family will be on my rather lengthy list when next I pray.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This year has been awful as far as incidents at road jobs and even traffic stops. I will not even call these MVAs because 9-10 of these incidents could have been avoided.

I have come close to being hit a few times this year and more than likely would have if I and others around me were not paying attention.

*TO ALL THE DRIVERS OUT THERE* When you come up to a work zone or traffic stop, *SLOW DOWN!* put down your phone, your coffee, your Big Mac; turn down the radio and pay attention!

If you are drunk *shame on you!* Not only do you risk your life but *MINE, Workers, and Civilians alike. *

Not to sound like a cold hearted bastard but If you are going to drive drunk do us all a favor and wrap car around a tree before approaching the work zone/traffic stop because *WE ALL WANT TO GO HOME!*

*End Rant*


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

263FPD, unless I missed it....let me guess. OUI or did he have an X or A #? Prehaps both? 

SHOCKING!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Rock said:


> 263FPD, unless I missed it....let me guess. OUI or did he have an X or A #? Prehaps both?
> 
> SHOCKING!


OUI 2nd. This one was duly licensed, however. On the thread regarding this crash, I posted the exerpt from our public log and the link to the updated news story. These assholes were going to Motel 6. They were literally less then 1000 feet from it when we took them into custody.


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

CJIS said:


> *TO ALL THE DRIVERS OUT THERE* When you come up to a work zone or traffic stop, *SLOW DOWN!* put down your phone, your coffee, your Big Mac; turn down the radio and pay attention!
> 
> *End Rant*


I understand that you guys are all frustrated with this year's incidents and deaths (as you should be), but why does everyone on this board insist on categorizing EVERY DRIVER in with the few drunk morons out there. 95% of us out there are just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws. Please try to remember that only the drunk morons are drunk morons. As far as the move over law and other similar laws go, no law will protect anyone from drivers who are too impaired to remember these laws. But your anger should be directed at them - not the rest of us. Sorry to rant about your rant, but your anger seems to be misdirected.

:banghead:


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

You seem to miss the point of this thread- that anything can happen and we all need to remember how *precious life is*. We are allowed to generalize because the majority of drivers pay less atention than they should (including all of us at one time or another) due to a number of things which can lead to a very bad situation. It is not just *DRUNK MORONS* taking lives! So please remember that there are people out there, driving next to you that are simply "mentally impaired" by *stupidity *that can lead to similar ends. 
My heart goes out to the family/friends/co-workers of the victim- RIP!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________
edited to add:
Yes we are frustrated- until you have been in our shoes you will never understand- no insult meant by it but it is true!



newsnut said:


> I understand that you guys are all frustrated with this year's incidents and deaths (as you should be), but why does everyone on this board insist on categorizing EVERY DRIVER in with the few drunk morons out there. 95% of us out there are just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws. Please try to remember that only the drunk morons are drunk morons. As far as the move over law and other similar laws go, no law will protect anyone from drivers who are too impaired to remember these laws. But your anger should be directed at them - not the rest of us. Sorry to rant about your rant, but your anger seems to be misdirected.
> 
> :banghead:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

newsnut said:


> I understand that you guys are all frustrated with this year's incidents and deaths (as you should be), but why does everyone on this board insist on categorizing EVERY DRIVER in with the few drunk morons out there. 95% of us out there are just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws. Please try to remember that only the drunk morons are drunk morons. As far as the move over law and other similar laws go, no law will protect anyone from drivers who are too impaired to remember these laws. But your anger should be directed at them - not the rest of us. Sorry to rant about your rant, but your anger seems to be misdirected.
> 
> :banghead:


I can not disagree with you more. I will agree with you that 95% of the people on the road are not impaired by alcohol or illegal drugs. But, there is probably only about 5% of the drivers out there that aren't impaired for other reasons. Whether it's prescribed medication, distraction, or just poor driving skills. From what I see during my limited commutes, there are far more people out there who aren't paying attention than you seem to think. You don't have to be a drunk moron to drive like a moron. On my commute into Boston last week, I saw people eating, drinking, fixing their hair, texting (or dialing the world's longest phone number), reading a piece of paper. Now, granted we weren't going fast, but the cars were still moving. So, in my opinion, the only thing those folks should have been doing was paying attention to the road.

I can fully understand the anger that the folks here are feeling. These men & women put their lives on the line every time they go to work. They have had to notify the families of those killed by the idiot drivers out there. They have had to see the looks on the faces of the spouses & children of the victims. They have had to burry their own friends, loved ones and co-workers who have been killed. They have had to watch their friends, loved ones & co-workers who were injured have to endure the pain of recovery. Then there are the friends, loved ones & co-workers who will never recover from their injuries. Imagine having to watch a once vibrant and energetic person who you care about being so severely injured that they can no longer do anything for themselves. Some of these guys have done that. And, some have endured their own painful recoveries.

Their anger is perfectly understandable and completely justified. They have every right to blame drunk, distracted, or stupid drivers for the tragedies that have happenned. If you are one of the minority of drivers that actually does the right thing; then, you shouldn't be offended. You just have to remember that responsible drivers are few and far between.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Thank you HistoryHound- you said exactly what I wanted to but so much more eloquent than I could have! Not saying that newnut is a bad driver, but one time not looking left or right when you make a turn could take a life just as easily as a drunk moron!


HistoryHound said:


> I can not disagree with you more. I will agree with you that 95% of the people on the road are not impaired by alcohol or illegal drugs. But, there is probably only about 5% of the drivers out there that aren't impaired for other reasons. Whether it's prescribed medication, distraction, or just poor driving skills. From what I see during my limited commutes, there are far more people out there who aren't paying attention than you seem to think. You don't have to be a drunk moron to drive like a moron. On my commute into Boston last week, I saw people eating, drinking, fixing their hair, texting (or dialing the world's longest phone number), reading a piece of paper. Now, granted we weren't going fast, but the cars were still moving. So, in my opinion, the only thing those folks should have been doing was paying attention to the road.
> 
> I can fully understand the anger that the folks here are feeling. These men & women put their lives on the line every time they go to work. They have had to notify the families of those killed by the idiot drivers out there. They have had to see the looks on the faces of the spouses & children of the victims. They have had to burry their own friends, loved ones and co-workers who have been killed. They have had to watch their friends, loved ones & co-workers who were injured have to endure the pain of recovery. Then there are the friends, loved ones & co-workers who will never recover from their injuries. Imagine having to watch a once vibrant and energetic person who you care about being so severely injured that they can no longer do anything for themselves. Some of these guys have done that. And, some have endured their own painful recoveries.
> 
> Their anger is perfectly understandable and completely justified. They have every right to blame drunk, distracted, or stupid drivers for the tragedies that have happenned. If you are one of the minority of drivers that actually does the right thing; then, you shouldn't be offended. You just have to remember that responsible drivers are few and far between.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

newsnut said:


> I understand that you guys are all frustrated with this year's incidents and deaths (as you should be), but why does everyone on this board insist on categorizing EVERY DRIVER in with the few drunk morons out there. 95% of us out there are just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws. Please try to remember that only the drunk morons are drunk morons. As far as the move over law and other similar laws go, no law will protect anyone from drivers who are too impaired to remember these laws. But your anger should be directed at them - not the rest of us. Sorry to rant about your rant, but your anger seems to be misdirected.
> 
> :banghead:


I have to defend CJIS here. I don't think he or anyone else has categorized "EVERY DRIVER" as drunk or moronic. Our anger is directed at those who are blitzed out of their minds, drive while impeded (texting, putting on make up etc) or are just plain assholes and don't give a shit.

If you are one of the "rest of us" then you don't have anything to worry about. The police are not out stopping good, law abiding drivers. If you are speeding, driving while impaired or aggressively driving then you can count on getting written up and written up good.

As far as the move over law goes, I see very little compliance with it so far. Would you consider those that don't move over part of the "rest of us"?

I'd like to know where you get your 95% figure from, as far as those drivers that are "just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws". Is this a figure that you pulled out of your hat, or do you have some kind of study that you can quote?


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

then you have the asses who actually try to hit you...many years ago, while working a construction detail on brookline ave, a filthy piece of crap who had stolen a car tried to run my husband over ...aimed that car right at him.. God was with him that day and he managed to shoot the creep who then crashed the car..got caught, went to jail where he was stabbed to death by a rival gang member...i get sick to my stomach thinking about this again,,,had kinda blocked it out...
So sorry for all these losses....makes me very sad everytime i read about another incident..
STAY SAFE--you're all in my prayers


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

After dark, much less than 95% of the drivers are sober.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Lost said:


> After dark, much less than 95% of the drivers are sober.


Yeah, and after midnight.... maybe 50-50? I'm not talking about shitfaced, but buzzed.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

newsnut said:


> I understand that you guys are all frustrated with this year's incidents and deaths (as you should be), but why does everyone on this board insist on categorizing EVERY DRIVER in with the few drunk morons out there. 95% of us out there are just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws. Please try to remember that only the drunk morons are drunk morons. As far as the move over law and other similar laws go, no law will protect anyone from drivers who are too impaired to remember these laws. But your anger should be directed at them - not the rest of us. Sorry to rant about your rant, but your anger seems to be misdirected.
> 
> :banghead:


Hey newsnut, anytime you want come and stand with me at the Cochituate State Park gate on rt. 30 Natick and count the assholes who can't drive, come on down. I estimate better than a 3 to one ratio of assholes to normals. One takes their life in their hands working that peice of rt 30. Idiots can't take simple direction while trying to rush into the park or just get out of the traffic. I average 10 hood punches every 8 hour detail. I really don't think you have a clue what's actually out there on the roads


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> Yeah, and after midnight.... maybe 50-50? I'm not talking about shitfaced, but buzzed.


I think the number I always had was 30% were good for the hook.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not to highjack my own thread but....

We all have heard about the Trooper being hit on 195 today. That aside, I was N/B o 495 today at about 15:20 or so, when right around Rt. 85 I hit a major traffic jam. Flip on 1030 Am and sure enough they say that there is an MVA right before I90. "Fucking Great" think to myself and then about ten minutes later I pass it.

A charcoal gray unmarked Charger, spotlight, LED hideaways, the works. Ass end caved in and it looked like it was hooked to a Black box truck right next to it. Recon team on scene, counteless Troopers and Mass Highway. So, NewsNuts, green member or not, I do not believe you are at all qualified to render your $.02 on this subject. One does not need to be impaired to be a moron. I have seen a guy driving on Rt. 9 a few months back, both thumbs texting away. Begs to question, how is he steering the car? With his knees? Or could it be with his prick? One thing is for sure, it aint with his hands. Luckily, I was in a cruiser, he was in my jurisdiction. I took corrective meassures.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Not to highjack my own thread but....


Your threads ALWAYS promote a "lively conversation", don't they?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Your threads ALWAYS promote a "lively conversation", don't they?


Yes, I guess they do.
You know me, I usually tread on the lighter side of things. It's a good decompression tool. This thing however, really struck a chord with me. I have been a very agressive OUI enforcer through out my career. I thought I have seen plenty of shit that came out of someones desision 
to drive drunk. This is not my first OUI fatality, but damned if this one did not shake me to the core.

God love our Civilian supporters, be it on MC or in the real world. As Supporters of LE, non-LE members should realize that we may know a thing or two about what really goes on on the roads. Oh sure, NewsNut for example may notice _some_ driving problems, yet he/she will not go so far as to take out the broad brush. I am not saying that every driver out there is a fucking asshole, but I bet dollars to donuts that in my average day, I notice way more stuff that goes on amongst the mtoring public then NewsNut will see in a year if not longer.

Until you have tried to stop the bleeding from a major artery on the neck of a dying Crash victim, You NewsNut can bring nothing to this table. Sorry, not meant to offend, just a simple fact.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Sorry, but I DO "mean to offend".
> 
> Just WHO the phuck are YOU to minimize the threat these officers face on a day to day basis?
> 
> ...


Daaaaayyyyyyaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! mg_smile:mg_smile:mg_smile:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

when death comes close it reminds us of our own mortality.

my condolences for that man's family


anyone who drives for a living on Massachusetts roads knows the insanity that goes on out there.

maybe aircraft patrol, more unmarked cars ?

don't know. but too young, too old, too impaired or too stupid makes dangerous drivers more like a 50/50 proposition out there


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Can you imagine what life is like at our house???? :tounge_smile:


cc3915 said:


> Your threads ALWAYS promote a "lively conversation", don't they?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Sorry, but I DO "mean to offend".
> 
> Just WHO the phuck are YOU to minimize the threat these officers face on a day to day basis?
> 
> ...


I am soooooo glad that we are on the same side.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

newsnut said:


> I understand that you guys are all frustrated with this year's incidents and deaths (as you should be), but why does everyone on this board insist on categorizing EVERY DRIVER in with the few drunk morons out there. 95% of us out there are just trying to get from place to place and are doing our best to obey the laws. Please try to remember that only the drunk morons are drunk morons. As far as the move over law and other similar laws go, no law will protect anyone from drivers who are too impaired to remember these laws. But your anger should be directed at them - not the rest of us. Sorry to rant about your rant, but your anger seems to be misdirected.


I do not know where you draw the mystical number of 95% of drivers are just trying to get from place to place and trying to obey the law. I cannot put an exact number on it, But go to any intersection controlled by a traffic light, Highway on-ramp or crosswalk and tell us you still stand by that number. Take a good look in traffic around you at the drivers who are putting on makeup, Texting,Reading the paper or a book or some office memo. Go and see the drivers who cannot care to stay in their own lane or side of the road. This is you're typical road scene in Massachusetts every day. I'm not stating all drivers in Massachusetts are horrendous drivers who think the road was made for them and only them, But there is certainly a high number of drivers that should not be allowed to get behind the wheel of a bumper car at an amusement park, Let alone on the roads making it unsafe for everyone. The reason these hazards to ground based travel go on and on with what they do?? There are less Police Officers today than there were five years ago dealing with more across the spectrum of crime and calls for service and a court system that turns traffic safety into a joke.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So is *newsnut* going to post any response here? Is s\he going to clear a few things up or just lay low?

I await.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

mtc said:


> Sorry, but I DO "mean to offend".
> 
> Just WHO the phuck are YOU to minimize the threat these officers face on a day to day basis?
> 
> ...


THIS IS IMPRESSIVE...made my day:smug:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CJIS said:


> So is *newsnut* going to post any response here? Is s\he going to clear a few things up or just lay low?
> 
> I await.


I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you. Unless of course you like that just about to pass out feeling.:teeth_smile:

I would love a rebuttal. I don't have a problem with people with opposing points of view. My problem is when they can't support their opinions with facts or logic. Or, when they cry out against generalizations by making a generalization. Ninety-five percent sounded pretty general to me. Or, when they pull statistics out of their asses to prove a point. Statistics, especially when unsupported are useless. And, I definitely have a problem when people criticize someone for venting after a traumatic event. Venting is perfectly natural & healthy under the circumstances. I would rather support someone who needs to vent than have them suffer in silence. I may not always have an answer, but I do have ears to listen & eyes to read. I'm also pretty useful for a smart ass/snarky/sarcastic/bitchy comment or two if it will help.

I think a healthy debate with facts presented on both sides can be educational for all involved. So, I will be waiting for a logical response. Who knows newsnut might just change my opinion. I'll admit that's as likely as having a a pro-deval picnic sponsored by masscops. But, I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Since mtc did such an excellent job, I'll not re-invent the wheel here but I will add my $0.02 -- which I definitely AM qualified to do. Yo numbnuts, it wasn't 95% or 5% of the drivers who killed my loved one; it was ONE selfish moron behind the wheel. It was also ONE driver who drifted out of his traffic lane and nearly mowed me down two weeks ago as I was assisting on a traffic collision scene. Your b.s. statistics are meaningless to those who have lost a loved one. 
:timebomb:


----------

